# Site General > General Herp > Herp Events >  Reptile Super Show Pomona!!!

## Bogertophis

*Reptile Super Show*Why is it called the Super Show? It is three acres of everything reptile and amphibian! This show is HUGE!
The show is back in Pomona this weekend so head over to check out vendors from across the country. There is so much to see at this not-to-miss show! 

The USARK benefit auction is right after the show on Saturday night at 7:00 in the Sheraton hotel (601 W McKinley Ave) next to the Fairplex. Stick around and support our work to protect your freedom to have reptiles and amphibians as pets. The auction is FREE to attend and everyone is welcome. We'll have a preview of the many donations at our booth. We can use volunteers on Saturday so send an email to support@usark.org if you want to help.

There will be live and silent auctions, and we'll wrap it up quickly so everyone can enjoy the remainder of the evening. We appreciate everyone who donates and attends as USARK would not be possible without these auctions and our supporters. Thank you to Ramy and the Super Show crew for your continued USARK and herp community support.
Get full show details at https://reptilesupershow.com/los-angeles/.
January 7th & 8th
Saturday: 10 am-6 pm
Saturday: Super Show After Party and USARK Fundraiser at 7:00 pm (Vineyard Banquet Room at the Sheraton Fairplex hotel))
Sunday: 11 am-5 pm

Pomona Fairplex/Los Angeles County Fairgrounds
PARKING GATE 17
1101 W. McKinley Avenue
Pomona, CA 91768

"The Reptile Super Show is meant to educate the public about pets they may otherwise never get the chance to know, but we are also passionate about captive breeding and keeping the populations of some of the worlds most interesting creatures alive and well. Educational, fun, and no doubt exciting, the Reptile Super Show is all about showing off animals to the world that deserve our attention. This show opens your eyes to a world you may have previously disregarded. There is no better place to make the decision about bringing home a reptile pet because all of the best animals and supplies are going to be available, along with professional breeders who can educate you about how to properly care for your new family member." - RSS

*USARK Shirts are Available Online*Our shop is open at https://usark.org/product/shirttokay/ (or just click the "Shop" link in the menu) to purchase our current t-shirt (picture at the bottom of this newsletter).

This screen-printed, cotton/polyester blend shirt is extremely soft and wrinkle-resistant with a slightly modern fit (but true to size). U.S. domestic shipping is free! Plus, one USARK sticker per shirt is included.
*Find A Vet*Need a good herp veterinarian? The Association of Reptilian and Amphibian Veterinarians (ARAV) can help. ARAV provides a free Find-A-Vet service at http://arav.site-ym.com/search/custom.asp?id=3661.




























_Copyright © 2023 USARK, All rights reserved._
You are receiving this email because you opted in at our website.

*Our mailing address is:*
USARK3650 Sacramento Dr
San Luis Obispo, CA 93401

Add us to your address book

----------

